# Pb: synchronisation trousseau iCloud iPhone/Mac



## LucasD87 (15 Mai 2017)

Bonsoir,

D'avance toutes mes excuses pour la probable naïveté et confusion de ma requête...

Depuis quelques semaines, j'ai un léger problème de coordination entre Mac et iPhone.

Ce problème se manifeste autour des iMessages (mais peut-être d'autres choses aussi, dont j'ai moins conscience). Précisément : il n'y a plus de synchronisation entre les iMessages envoyés/reçus avec mon iPhone, et ceux que j'envoie/reçois sur mon Mac.
(J'ai dernièrement modifié l'adresse de référence de mon compte iCloud, peut-être cela vient-il de ça...)

Concrètement : quand j'envoie des iMessages depuis mon Mac, les destinataires les voient apparaître sous un nom différent de celui qui apparaît quand j'écris depuis mon iPhone. Les conversations créées par iPhone, et celles qui sont créées sur Mac, sont distinctes.

J'en ai déduit qu'il y avait un problème de synchronisation des trousseaux iCloud, mon téléphone me demandant régulièrement dernièrement d'activer le trousseau iCloud (cf. photo ci-contre).








Sur mon iPhone comme sur le Mac, on me demande donc d'entrer mon code de sécurité iCloud (cf. photos suivantes, sur le Mac). 












Mais sur l'un comme sur l'autre, impossible de retrouver ce code de sécurité...  et il ne m'est pas demandé d'en obtenir un provisoire... 

Du coup, seule solution, réinitialiser les trousseaux iCloud. Mais quelles conséquences ? Quels risques ? Quelles précautions à prendre ?

Ce problème n'est pas excessivement gênant, mais pose quand même problème pour la synchronisation des iMessages, donc.
Merci mille fois pour vos éclairages.

Bonne soirée.

L.

<config>Macintosh / Safari 9.1.2</config>


----------



## Toutifruiti (11 Novembre 2019)

Bonjour,

Depuis le passage à IOS 13 sur mon iPhone X et un peu plus tard sur mon IPad 6, le trousseau iCloud ne se synchronise plus entre mes appareils.
J’ai Catalina sur mon iMac, et pas de synchronisation non plus.

Auparavant, sans doute avant IOS 13, la synchronisation s’effectuait très bien entre mes 3 appareils iPhone X, iPad 6 et iMac.

J’ai donc suivi la procédure Apple: désactiver le trousseau iCloud sur tous les appareils dans les réglages iCloud, puis le réactiver sur l’appareil le plus à jour, puis réactiver ensuite sur les autres appareils.

Et c’est là que ça bloque : je ne peux pas désactiver le trousseau iCloud sur aucun de mes appareils.
2 ou 3 secondes avoir saisi mon mot de passe Apple qui doit valider la désactivation du trousseau, l’option reste finalement en position activée. C’est la même chose sur tous mes appareils.

Je précise que j’ai les dernières mises à jour iOS 13 en date sur tous mes appareils.

Quelqu’un aurait-il une solution, avant que je contacte le support Apple?


----------



## Toutifruiti (11 Novembre 2019)

Problème résolu avec le support Apple : le trousseau de l’iPhone n’était pas synchronisé avec l’iCloud, alors que ceux des 2 autres appareils l’étaient .

Solution: déconnecter l’iPhone du compte Apple, puis le reconnecter dans la foulée, puis désactivation suivi d’une réactivation immédiate du trousseau de l’iPhone.


----------



## stabiloxx (11 Avril 2021)

Toutifruiti a dit:


> Problème résolu avec le support Apple : le trousseau de l’iPhone n’était pas synchronisé avec l’iCloud, alors que ceux des 2 autres appareils l’étaient .
> 
> Solution: déconnecter l’iPhone du compte Apple, puis le reconnecter dans la foulée, puis désactivation suivi d’une réactivation immédiate du trousseau de l’iPhone.


Merci infiniment de cette astuce qui a parfaitement fonctionné alors que je galéré depuis 15 jours suite à la restauration de mon iPad.
Bonne journée
Olivier


----------



## Fizzy31 (11 Avril 2021)

Bonjour

Merci !
Je ne voyais pas dans mon Macbook air sous Catalina les mot de passe de mon Iphone XR (IOS14.4)
Tout fonctionne après avoir fait votre manipulation( déconnecter l’iPhone du compte Apple, puis le reconnecter dans la foulée, puis désactivation suivi d’une réactivation immédiate du trousseau de l’iPhone)

Bonne soirée !


----------



## Fizzy31 (11 Avril 2021)

Bonjour

Merci !
Je ne voyais pas dans mon Macbook air sous Catalina les mot de passe de mon Iphone XR (IOS14.4)
Tout fonctionne après avoir fait votre manipulation( déconnecter l’iPhone du compte Apple, puis le reconnecter dans la foulée, puis désactivation suivi d’une réactivation immédiate du trousseau de l’iPhone)

Bonne soirée !


----------

